# First buck



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunday I got my first buck, i have been showing market weathers for the past two years. I decided this year that i really wanted to breed. i have wanted to start a herd for a while, but this year i purchased two does, and now a buck. i will post pictures later on. please give me your feed back.. He is very thick, wide, and long. his front right leg is curved in do to a leg injury.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:stars: congrats! You will have fun! What kind of buck is he?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats...cant wait for pictures!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats I hope everything goes well for you and you should post pictures of all 3 or atleast the buck.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

These are all four of my goats this year. sorry about the pictures. i dont really have any of my buck right now i will take some when i move him home. All the ones i have of my girls set up by themselves are to big to post. and my mom likes to take akward angles of my market goat. This years family is Buck:Buckey for right now
Does: Lady Bug and Honey Bee
Market:Boomer


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They're nice!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They look nice..I really like the does!


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you!!!! I am very happy with them. I hope they all do good in the ring and give me good stalk because i dont think i could say goodby to any of my breeding, and i know sayin good by to my market will be hard. i hope to be posting pictures of my first set of kid late spring next year.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

How are your young does bred? I like them.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Tenacross said:


> How are your young does bred? I like them.


 they will be bred to my buck soon do they will be about 13 to 14 months when they kid


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She mean bloodlines Sheay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

